# Problems with Scripted Diagnostics Native Host Error



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

The message states. Scripted Diagnostics native Host has stopped working.
I have windows 10 pro.
There are no "google" answers for this one.
No problem with internet or anything else for that manner that message pops up a few times a day and I X it out but it is annoying.
Any help would be appreciated. I think the sdiagnhost.exe is the issue.


----------

